# New Yankee Workshop on-line



## Mike Wingate (3 Jan 2010)

You can now watch single episodes of this series on-line at
http://www.newyankee.com/online.php


----------



## Mike.C (3 Jan 2010)

Mike Wingate":2d71n7bq said:


> You can now watch single episodes of this series on-line at
> http://www.newyankee.com/online.php



Many thanks for the heads up Mike :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## wizer (3 Jan 2010)

I watched it this morning. It's strange how the format never really changed from day one. Apart from a less equipped shop, the process behind the way he did things, remained the same.


----------



## OPJ (3 Jan 2010)

This is great, Mike. Thank you.


----------



## OPJ (3 Jan 2010)

wizer":3gi498i6 said:


> It's strange how the format never really changed from day one. Apart from a less equipped shop, the process behind the way he did things, remained the same.



Not forgetting his shirt as well, of course! 

I remember one episode where they filmed him going to his wardrobe, which was filled with identical shirts - I'm sure they did something very similar to that on Home Improvement as well, with Al Borland. :wink:


----------



## Aled Dafis (3 Jan 2010)

Huh, with my broadband connection it'd take over a week to upload :evil: :evil:, and by then they'll be showing another episode. 

Something to do during lunchtime at school however :wink: 

Cheers

Aled


----------



## John McM (3 Jan 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Result :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Maskery (3 Jan 2010)

His finger-joint jig.... "Guards removed for photographic purposes - when using a tablesaw always use the guard"

Just how can you do that particular process with the tablesaw guard in place? You can't. In fact, even my SUVA or stand-alone magnetic guards wouldn't be suitable there.

The only way you could do that job guarded would be to build a tunnel-guard into the jig itself, as far as I can see.

Who does he think he is kidding? I don't mind him doing what he is doing, that's his prerogative, but I really resent being treated as if I am stupid.

S


----------



## Oryxdesign (3 Jan 2010)

It's amazing he's still got all his fingers.


----------



## jimi43 (3 Jan 2010)

Although to some he is a virtual god...I always used to say to her indoors..."ANYONE could make a good job at woodwork with kit like that"...and I still firmly believe that.

Still...it is fun to watch....

Jim


----------



## George_N (4 Jan 2010)

Anyone know if it is possible to download episodes, rather than streaming the video, which is a bit stop/start depending on the broadband connection?


----------



## Benchwayze (4 Jan 2010)

jimi43":1u7x8226 said:


> Although to some he is a virtual god...I always used to say to her indoors..."ANYONE could make a good job at woodwork with kit like that"...and I still firmly believe that.
> 
> Still...it is fun to watch....
> 
> Jim



How true, but now and then, some can make a botch of a job with nice kit too. DAMHIKT!!

John


----------



## Richard Findley (4 Jan 2010)

Hi guy's,

Just watched him make the bathroom cabinet and I can't believe some of the methods he used. I couldn't even watch him cut those "tennons" (looked more like a bridle joint to me!!) I counted his fingers and they all appeared to be there :!: :!: :?: :?: 

I've seen some stupid stuff done in my time (I've even done some stupid stuff  ) but that was un-believable :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Are all of his projects like that?

Richard (Not normally a health and safety obsessive)


----------



## sometimewoodworker (5 Jan 2010)

George_N":un11c3j7 said:


> Anyone know if it is possible to download episodes, rather than streaming the video, which is a bit stop/start depending on the broadband connection?



No problem if you use Firefox and Downloadhelper to get it and VLC to watch it. For more information :arrow: http://www.downloadhelper.net/tutorials.php and DAGS VLC


----------



## Chris_belgium (5 Jan 2010)

Steve Maskery":kea18rh5 said:


> His finger-joint jig.... "Guards removed for photographic purposes - when using a tablesaw always use the guard"
> 
> Just how can you do that particular process with the tablesaw guard in place? You can't. In fact, even my SUVA or stand-alone magnetic guards wouldn't be suitable there.
> 
> ...



I think that was put on by the producers to prevent a lawsuit if somebody loses a finger when following his advice.


----------



## stuartpaul (5 Jan 2010)

Your forgetting one of the most important aspect of the American psyche - it is their God given right to feed themselves into fast spinning machinery if that's what they want to do and *nobody* is allowed to stop them.

If you tried to make them guard their saws they'd hunt you down and kill you with all those guns they're allowed to have


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jan 2010)

Richard Findley":7r5swz8u said:


> Hi guy's,
> those "tennons" (looked more like a bridle joint to me!!)
> 
> Are all of his projects like that?
> ...



I agree Richard. 'That's a bridle-joint!', I said to myself! 

As for the safety. I am not a 'Nanny' type either, but there are easier and safer ways to machine those joints. Why doesn't the guy demonstrate some alternative methods? Or has this video been edited for on-line viewing? 

Also, I don't think I would have captured the mirror in a groove. Nor stuck it to the plywood. Breakages happen, and it's nice to be able to replace the mirror without any fuss. 


John 
:?


----------



## wizer (5 Jan 2010)

This was the very first episode, in America, over twenty years ago. Of course those practises were not safe. But he did get better over the years. Obviously, he never stopped using the dado head, but then no one else in America has stopped using it. This is aimed at a foreign audience where culture is different.


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jan 2010)

Hi Tom, 

I like the dado head myself, but I think I'd always use one with some kind of jig. The finger-joint jig he used was fine, for instance. 

My chief bother with the dado-head is the dismantling and setting up, so it's a tool I would use for production runs. For a one-off it's easier to stick a cutter in the router. Or even use a plough plane! 

 

Cheers
John


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Jan 2010)

I disagree, John, I don't think it is fine.

Don't get me wrong, a dado head produces very clean fingers, better than a router cutt often, but the very nature of the jig means that the blade exits out the back when you are leant right over the table. The way you have to hold the works piece makes it more dangerous than using for grooving, for example, where you can use pushsicks inthe normal way.

Someone has asked me recently about a jig for FGs, I'm formulating a guarded design in my head. I might have a go.

S


----------



## devonwoody (5 Jan 2010)

Please advise if it is safe to watch this video in your opinion.

I downloaded the link but have not had time to watch, but reading posts above perhaps it is better not to watch and develop bad habits?


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jan 2010)

Hi Steve, 
I know exactly what you mean. That crossed my mind, but I surmised he might have a 'safe-parking' cover at the rear of the jig, similar to the set-up used on a good cross-cut sled. 

I did think the height of the piece being machined looked a little leary... But then I would use dovetails for that particular case anyhow! 

Woody, 

I can't see you picking up bad habits from watching this. I'm sure you have your safe ways of working, like most of us. I like the design of the cabinet, but there are one or two things I'd change. I certainly won't be picking up any bad habits! 

HTH
John 

regards
John


----------



## OPJ (5 Jan 2010)

Benchwayze":3bwchd46 said:


> My chief bother with the dado-head is the dismantling and setting up, so it's a tool I would use for production runs. For a one-off it's easier to stick a cutter in the router. Or even use a plough plane!



I agree with that. In the past when I've setup and used a dado head (in a radial arm saw for cross-grain housings), it does seem to take quite a bit of time. There's no question that it is quicker to slip a new cutter in to a router.

But, as Steve says; saw blades generally won't carry the same risk of tearout or spelching as a router cutter. Also, you can set the blade to the final depth and cut each finger with one pass - with a router cutter, you might have to take two-or-three. It is for that reason that I try to avoid doing finger joints (and also, for the distinct lack of guarding in this operation).

Another tip you can do with Norm's jig - instead of placing a thin spacer between the stop and workpiece on the first cut, cut the other piece, rotate it 180° and then place that over the stop - you should get the same result only, there's no risk of a thin bit of wood getting 'snatched' by the 'back' of the cutter (rotating away from you) - DAMHIKT! 

The best idea I've had for guarding would be to fix something to the guide strip that runs in your table's groove, so that it travels back and forth with the jig, without leaving the cutter over-exposed (hope that makes sense).


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jan 2010)

Thanks Olly.

You'll have surmised I don't have a dado-head. I used to fit the wobble-saw to my Coronet major to do these finger joints, but that always left the problem of the slight arc at the base of the cut. Of course the height of the Coronet sawtable, meant I didn't 'lean over' at the end of a cut, but I still rigged a similar guard strip on the back. 

As it happens. SWIMBO has mentioned the need for a new bathroom/meds cabinet, so I am looking at this design closely. I saw an even nicer one in the latest FWW, so now I am looking around for some spalted maple, or similar, to use as a decorative panel.

John


----------



## Mike Wingate (5 Jan 2010)

Untill I got my Incra jigs, I had never made finger joints. only dovetails. They are nice and quick, but so are dovetails. I made through dovetails in 1" ply on a chair a a kid at school, followed by secret mitre dovetails in a mahogany dressing table that my dad still has. Machine dovetails are ok, but apart from the fancy Incra produced ones, they look wrong. I have been handcutting dovetails for over 40 years and really enjoy putting them together, esp when doing so with a class watching the demo at school. The last class were amazed with the speed of the Incra jig finger joints.


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Jan 2010)

There is a design in one of Bob Wearings books for a jig with a handle on it and an adjustable finger. I can't recall the details and IIRC it is rather clumsy, but it would at least keep one's fingers a bit further away from the dragon's den.


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jan 2010)

Mike Wingate":2ggize1c said:


> Untill I got my Incra jigs, I had never made finger joints. only dovetails. They are nice and quick, but so are dovetails. I made through dovetails in 1" ply on a chair a a kid at school, followed by secret mitre dovetails in a mahogany dressing table that my dad still has. Machine dovetails are ok, but apart from the fancy Incra produced ones, they look wrong. I have been handcutting dovetails for over 40 years and really enjoy putting them together, esp when doing so with a class watching the demo at school. The last class were amazed with the speed of the Incra jig finger joints.



You're just an old show-off Mike! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Are these Incra-jigs really worth the money btw and is a big sawtable necessary to use one? 

More power to your elbow, that you are teaching our passion mind. 
Thank you and others like you.

Regards
John


----------



## BradNaylor (5 Jan 2010)

jimi43":xji5w06k said:


> ANYONE could make a good job at woodwork with kit like that



I don't agree.

All the machinery does is take a lot of the 'grunt work' out of the job. The design, planning of the construction, and precision of work all remain much the same as when everything was done by hand.

And anyway, I didn't see anything on there that you wouldn't find in the workshop of a serious hobbyist. 

The finger jointing didn't worry me too much; that's pretty well how I would do it myself. That bridle joint was sheer madness, though!

What intrigued me about watching this episode was how many of the techniques he used would now be done with the Domino.


----------



## BradNaylor (5 Jan 2010)

Incidentally, why does the video stop and start so much? My broadband speed is always fast enough enough to watch porn on, so why not Norm?

:lol:


----------



## jimi43 (5 Jan 2010)

BradNaylor":1eo2ccfc said:


> Incidentally, why does the video stop and start so much? My broadband speed is always fast enough enough to watch porn on, so why not Norm?
> 
> :lol:



More information from a _dado_ than....

  

J


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jan 2010)

BradNaylor":327rrnpv said:


> Incidentally, why does the video stop and start so much? My broadband speed is always fast enough enough to watch porn on, so why not Norm?
> 
> :lol:



There's a lot of 'jerks' in the porn I watch! And I don't just mean the 'actooooors'! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike Wingate (5 Jan 2010)

I have been woodworking seriously for 40 years. I have always regarded the bandsaw as a terrific machine, for timesaving and as a creative tool. However other than the bandsaw, machines have not made me a better wcraftsman. The kids at school always decry handskills thinking that the machines are the way to go. I always say to them, do you have those machines at home, but you have the handtools to do the same job.


----------



## Mike Wingate (5 Jan 2010)

Machines can speed up the rate of accidents. I am sure that some of the NYWorkshop viewers have less than 10 digits, from using their dado saws.


----------



## jlawrence (5 Jan 2010)

machines are invaluable for some jobs. until very very recently i was a fully confirmed Normite - if I didn't have a machine to doit then it didn't happen. Now I'm converted - there's something thereputic about using a plane. Also it warms me up on these cold days.

added
yes you can download the vids. if you use firefox then you can get download plugins, no idea how you'd do it in IE other than search through the source code for the flv url.


----------



## xy mosian (5 Jan 2010)

Grabbing flash Movies? (.flv files)
I have, for some time now, used FlvCapture.

http://www.e2esoft.cn/flvcapture/

It's free and works like a charm.

xy


----------



## woodbloke (5 Jan 2010)

Mike Wingate":des1p8n7 said:


> I have been woodworking seriously for 40 years. I have always regarded the bandsaw as a terrific machine, for timesaving and as a creative tool. However other than the bandsaw, machines have not made me a better wcraftsman. The kids at school always decry handskills thinking that the machines are the way to go. I always say to them, do you have those machines at home, but you have the handtools to do the same job.


I've just been re-reading Alan Peter's book and although I can't remember the exact phraseology, he mentions that all the tools in world (hand or machine) won't make you into a better craftsman...it's what you do with them that's important...

...but I like tools anyway, 'specially if they're shiny :lol: - Rob


----------



## xy mosian (5 Jan 2010)

Sorry forgot to add. If you're in a hurry grab the .flv file source address using FlvCapture and paste it into FlashGet, that way you can speed up the download considerably. You should of course not use these programs illegally.

FlashGet - free 
http://download.cnet.com/FlashGet/3000- ... 66273.html

xy


----------



## frugal (5 Jan 2010)

Chris_belgium":2ev07dm0 said:


> Steve Maskery":2ev07dm0 said:
> 
> 
> > His finger-joint jig.... "Guards removed for photographic purposes - when using a tablesaw always use the guard"
> ...




"... and remember the most important safety tip is to always wear these safety glasses..."

No Norm, the most important safety tip is to not do stupid things...


----------



## Mike Wingate (5 Jan 2010)

Whilst wearing goggles/safety glasses, I have had my scalp parted by an exploding wheel on a flat bed grinder that a pupil was using in an Islington school. An exploding oak bowl tore open my thigh. I took off part of my right thumb one a surface planer, chamfering sanding blocks( wood too short).My eye accident happened emptying a dust extractor waste bag. A spiral of aluminium floated into my eye. I was not wearing glasses at the time. The eye hospital removed it using an eyescream scoop device.


----------



## George_N (5 Jan 2010)

sometimewoodworker":11ti2ac2 said:


> George_N":11ti2ac2 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if it is possible to download episodes, rather than streaming the video, which is a bit stop/start depending on the broadband connection?
> ...



Cheers mate! I'll give it a go.


----------



## Richard Findley (5 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":2av6no6i said:


> Please advise if it is safe to watch this video in your opinion.



This video is perfectly safe to watch, it's copying what he does that isn't safe and frankly, anyone that has used any of the machines he uses will be able to spot the things that are insanity straight away. Worth a look just to see how not to do it :wink: 

Richard


----------



## rileytoolworks (5 Jan 2010)

Whoa. SteveM had better watch out. That jig he attached to the 'rip fence' of his pillar drill looked technical!!

Adam


----------



## wizer (5 Jan 2010)

woodbloke":2lfxqa71 said:


> ...but I like tools anyway, 'specially if they're shiny :lol: - Rob



I prefer danger meself... :wink:


----------



## jimi43 (6 Jan 2010)

Don't get me wrong...I am FIRMLY a handtool nut...I love 'em...the older the better BUT...there are certain jobs that, if you have Norm's kit you can do more consistently and accurately.

Each has its place in my view and I stand by my previous observation that if you have good tools be they hand or machine your craft is easier.

I am ASSUMING that you are a craftsman and not a weekend DIYer when I say that having these tools improves the result and of course you need to know how to use them effectively.

Yes I could cut a straight piece of wood using a handsaw...but I would not give up the table saws, the band saws, the biscuit jointer, the router....etc.

Used in sympathy with a fine plane, a nice chisel and decent measuring and marking gear they make a _complete_ craftsman.

Just IMHO you understand! :wink: 

Jim


----------



## cambournepete (6 Jan 2010)

Watching Norm has _inspired _me to go a make stuff.
I can't copy all his techniques even if I wanted to - I don't have the kit - but he has _inspired_ me.
Surely that's one of the ideas of this type of program - to encourage us to make things.

Just don't make me watch his woodturning...


----------



## BradNaylor (6 Jan 2010)

cambournepete":4bvu9bwr said:


> Watching Norm has _inspired _me to go a make stuff.



+1

While I did a lot of woodworking at school and at college, it was all with hand tools. I then went doing other things in the furniture trade for twenty years and to a large degree lost touch with actually making things.

It was Norm who inspired me to return to hands-on woodworking, around ten years ago when we first got cable TV. He opened up a world previously unknown to me, a world of 'jointers', planers, routers, and table saws. I was mesmorized.

Within a year or so I had invested the proceeds of a house sale in setting up a workshop 'just like Norm's'. After a few hiccups and setbacks I am now making good money living the New Yankee dream.

Without Norm, I would probably be working as a sleazy kitchen salesman.

Cheers Norm!

ccasion5:




jimi43":4bvu9bwr said:


> Although to some he is a virtual god...I always used to say to her indoors..."ANYONE could make a good job at woodwork with kit like that"...and I still firmly believe that.



You are to a large degree, quite right of course. To make a good *living* at woodwork however, kit like that is absolutely essential.

You have to understand too, that the average American hobby woodworker has a workshop equipped to professional standards. Those are the guys Norm's show is aimed at - and there are an awful lot of them!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## devonwoody (6 Jan 2010)

Here Brad, I'm coming up 73, do you reckon I could start again, like Colonel Sanders. :wink:


----------



## jorgoz (6 Jan 2010)

The paino hinge destroys it for me, i think some nice brusso hinges would make that cabinet so much more beautiful.


----------



## Ross K (6 Jan 2010)

That video of making the finger joints and the bridle joints with an unguarded circular saw millimetres from his fingertips is the most impressive demonstration of stupidity I've seen in a while. How he still has all fingers is just amazing.

Cutting the tenons for the bridle by holding the rail end-down freehand, with only 5mm or so of uncut face pushed against the saw fence is breathtaking for its degree of utter insanity.

It's fair enough saying that anyone with any common sense would watch these things and know instinctively that they are just wrong and dangerous, but to the uninitiated it may actually encourage some idiots to go and remove their finger tips.

I'm no H&S bore but publishing stuff like that on the net is just totally irresponsible, even if it does make highly amusing watching for the likes of you and me.


----------



## woodbloke (6 Jan 2010)

jimi43":2s0l990g said:


> Don't get me wrong...I am FIRMLY a handtool nut...I love 'em...the older the better BUT...there are certain jobs that, if you have Norm's kit you can do more consistently and accurately.
> 
> Each has its place in my view and I stand by my previous observation that if you have good tools be they hand or machine your craft is easier.
> 
> ...


Agreed...but who is this Norm guy and is he on the BBC? Never seen any of his stuff, so have I missed anything or is there anything extra that I need to learn? - Rob


----------



## cambournepete (6 Jan 2010)

woodbloke":yktq1h77 said:


> who is this Norm guy and is he on the BBC?


Never been on the beeb AFAIK, which is a bit ironic as he's on WGBH Boston, which is a OBS network in the US.
Usually on Discovery Shed in the UK.


----------



## Shultzy (6 Jan 2010)

I'm another one who has never seen Norm till I watched the link. That tenon cutting on the table saw and knocking seven bells out of the finger joints at glue-up was appalling for any body starting out in woodworking. 

I can see how his great teaching manner and enthusiasm, inspires people to start woodworking. For me it was Richard Blizzard, he used mainly hand tools, but it was his enthusiasm and gentle manner that spurred me on.


----------



## stuartpaul (6 Jan 2010)

Shultzy":1jpvi53w said:


> .....
> 
> For me it was Richard Blizzard, he used mainly hand tools, but it was his enthusiasm and gentle manner that spurred me on.



There's a name from the past!

I spent hours and hours making some of his wooden toys. It was his books (and I can still see two of them on my bookshelf above the PC) that really got me back into woodworking in the mid '80's.

I do like some of Norm's stuff but some of his working methods have made me cringe a bit. Like many I do wonder how he's managed to maintain all his digits.


----------



## jimi43 (6 Jan 2010)

I didn't know there WAS a "Discovery Shed"!!!!!

That is just amazing! Is it on SKY and if so what number! Darn it...I even pay for DIGIGUIDE and can't find it.

I want to watch Norm again...not JUST for the shirts but for the new enlightened stupidity I see remarked upon here....that should be fun...

Bit like watching a train crash!

THIS OLD HOUSE though did my head in...who is that . that works with him on that one!?

I too was inspired by him to move on to the next stage of woodworking but even NOW I can't afford some of the kit he comes out with and he has more jigs than a Scotish dancing club!!

Jim


----------



## brianhabby (6 Jan 2010)

Discovery Real Time and Discovery Shed are on Sky channels 240, 241 and 242 although I haven't seen Norm on any of these for months.

Despite many comments on this thread about his unsafe practices, you can't get away from the fact that he has inspired many a woodworker to either start or re-start. For those that have never seen him on TV then watch the videos online and make your own mind up.

As for slow downloading with these longish videos, I tend to wait for the whole thing to download and then play it. It should then play without any hiccups.

I did try that link for the download helper program for Firefox but the icon greys out when I go to the New Yankee site. Maybe they have disabled it somehow  

regards

Brian


----------



## xy mosian (6 Jan 2010)

Brian, Try:-

http://www.e2esoft.cn/flvcapture/

It's free and works like a charm, for me at least.

xy


----------



## Hobbyshop (6 Jan 2010)

brianhabby":311d1m68 said:


> Discovery Real Time and Discovery Shed are on Sky channels 240, 241 and 242 although I haven't seen Norm on any of these for months.
> 
> Despite many comments on this thread about his unsafe practices, you can't get away from the fact that he has inspired many a woodworker to either start or re-start. For those that have never seen him on TV then watch the videos online and make your own mind up.
> 
> ...



Hi Brian

I had the same problem initially.
You need to change the preferences settings for Download Helper to enable video conversion.
This may require you to also download an additional programme, but this is taken care of automatically.

Take a look here: http://www.downloadhelper.net/conversion-manual.php


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Jan 2010)

Below is a link to a free video format converter. 
Works fine with XP. No trouble with viruses, etc.

http://download.cnet.com/Prism-Video-Co ... 44345.html
HTH

John


----------



## ondablade (7 Jan 2010)

Norm was a great inspiration to me ten years ago too. Like Brad he started me down the road of setting up a properly equipped shop - i bought my Robland combo back in the late 90s. It's only properly coming to fruition now mind you following health and related financially challenging times.

I guess the fact he has all his fingers has to count for something, although it's a bit like your 100% healthy granny who smoked 40 a day all her life - it doesn't make it safe.

Not only is Norm very inspiring, i find him highly therapeutic and relaxing too. There's something very calming about his methodical approach, although some might think it boring...

ian


----------



## misterfish (7 Jan 2010)

Norm is and has been a great inspiration to me as well. His presentational skills and showing that even somebody like me could possibly end up with acceptable results got me enthused and back into woodworking after having my potential spark of enthusiasm snuffed out by woodworking as taught at school in the 1960s.

Bear in mind that the eoisode streamed from the NYW site is episode 1 of season 1 made over 20 years ago. At the time he had a very reduced set of tools - a basic Delta Unisaw and a Shopsmith used as a lathe and drill press. American ways of doing things are different and equipment changes - look at the Sawstop range of tablesaws. At the same time things have changed here. My Wadkin saw made in the 1970s shows the use of stacked dado sets and moulding heads as 'standard', practices that are now not acceptable in a commercial environment.

You need to look at how NYW developed over its 21 years, not only the workshop and equipment, but also methods and the projects undertaken.

As for This Old House: which partticular '.' are you talking about Jim. This is another series that has been running for over 20 years in which Norm's role has been 'master carpenter' and some presentation. The show has always had a 'host' (a number of hosts ove the years) and involved a wide range of skilled artisans and builders. They have regularly shown new products, materials and methodologies and for many tears have pushed 'green' technologies and solutions. Again this is a US program and covers construction and renovation in the States with the main project each year based in the Boston area and with a second project elsewhere - they even did one renovation in London.

These programs give information and instruction methods which are lacking from nearly all of the current UK building and renovation type programs. These are gentle programs without the interpersonal conflict and friction so beloved of so many recent program makers.

Misterfish


----------



## j (7 Jan 2010)

I first saw Norm about 12 years ago. Just when sky digital was a new thing.

It really made me wish I'd taken an interest in Woodworking when I was at school. We had a reasonably well equipped workshop there.

I still hope to set up and use a small workshop one day, but i still spend much more time watching and reading about woodworking than actually making stuff.

Some of the things I have seen on there, I didn't even know existed. - Morticers, routers, and probably many other things.

Still it is good fun to watch him work.

J


----------



## mailee (8 Jan 2010)

Norm is my hero. I have watched many of his NYW series and it also got me setting up my workshop and actually making some furniture for a change. It does show it's age and his practices aren't perfect but who's are? Safety is in the eye of the beholder and what seems safe to some may not be to others. We live in changing times I suppose, (Look at what we used to do years ago which are no longer acceptable now) It is still a very good series IMHO and has started many a woodworker on the road of discovery and enlightenment. :wink:
Oh and by the way, I did download it using that program download helper and converted it to watch but it missed the end off for some reason?? Anyone know why? I couldn't watch it online as it keeps stopping and starting. Afraid I am not very clued up on these video programs. :?


----------



## 9fingers (8 Jan 2010)

The next episode is available now!

Bob


----------



## PerranOak (8 Jan 2010)

I'm downloading the video with the RealPlayer add-on for Internet Explorer - all good.

Even if your broadband pipe is wide enough, the server at their end can severely limit your experience. That's why I download. Porn sites usually have high capacity servers ... so I understand(!)

---

While it's true that I'm never going to have the money/space/time to be a Norm but I still watch him. I'm never going to be James Bond and I watch him too! I watch in a half-daze as his stacked-dado-head-cutter ploughs through the cherrywood, as he tapers the leg of an occasional table to proportions that would be admired by a Victorian Duchess and waxes lyrical at the simplicity of Shaker design.

For me, a Norm show is like meditation. 8)


----------



## AndyT (8 Jan 2010)

I'm another one who had never seen Norm in action before this, but had read plenty of enthusiastic comments from people he had inspired to make things.

The other US woodworker who stands in a similar position (lots of exposure on TV over many years, and an inspiration to watch) is of course Roy Underhill.

He takes the opposite approach - hand tools only, except for his treadle-powered lathe and pedal-powered saw. The older the tool, the better.

Which just goes to show that any generalisations about the way Americans do things are likely to be wrong. 

Woodworking as a hobby, not a job, means we have the freedom to choose whether to use machine or hand methods. I think that's a good thing!


----------



## 9fingers (8 Jan 2010)

Just in case anyone missed the first episode, it is still there as I write using the direct url

http://173.201.104.203/video/NYW_101-MedCab_122809.flv

Bob


----------



## jlawrence (8 Jan 2010)

I hope they show the whole lot - there's a couple of episodes I'm still missing from my collection


----------



## Rknott2007 (8 Jan 2010)

a few of NYW later episodes are on you tube including the 9 part dream kitchen project, just type in new yankee and it'll come up, look for author fanofdiy, there are some this old house too, but lots of episodes 20 + i believe.

EDIT its actually fanoftvdiy


----------



## PeterBassett (8 Jan 2010)

The new one is a bench build and again has some funny operations.

Cutting the slot in the work top by dropping it onto the unguarded table saw was cringe worthy. I guess he doesn't have a router at this point. (edit : No, he uses it later)

He seems to switch from the radial arm to the table saw half way through for no apparent reason. Possibly because he doesn't like using the RAS on hardwood. The cross-cut dados in 6 foot long oak pieces with the mitre guage on the TS would have been far easier if he'd continued to use the radial arm.

I think cutting the dog slots for the vice would have been easier if he'd kept the two pieces as one and only cut them in half later.

Great show, but it does make you think.


----------



## wobblycogs (8 Jan 2010)

I was pretty amazed when I saw him plunging the top of the workbench onto the TS. Looked like a recipe for disaster to me but to be fair to Norm I thought he looked a bit apprehensive too. Don't forget though his router isn't of the plunge flavour so perhaps it didn't occur to him to drill a pilot hole and route the slot. 

All in all it wasn't a bad bench and watching it has caused me to bunk off work for an hour and get out into the freezing cold shop so it can't be all bad.


----------



## PeterBassett (8 Jan 2010)

Heh, slackers unite!


----------



## devonwoody (9 Jan 2010)

I wouldnt send this link to my grandsons to watch. 

I would prefer them to gain experience in modern workshop conditions.

BTW I assume if I download the video there is a timelimit on its running, expires perhaps after one week?


----------



## 9fingers (9 Jan 2010)

There should not be a time limit once you have it saved to your hard drive DW

I don't know how long NYW will keep them on their servers though.

Bob


----------



## sometimewoodworker (9 Jan 2010)

devonwoody":3arvsvy6 said:


> BTW I assume if I download the video there is a timelimit on its running, expires perhaps after one week?



No time limit on my downloads.


----------



## LarryS. (9 Jan 2010)

bearing in mind Norm's working methods seem to go against the grain of H&S does anyone know how many fingers he's lost ?

just did a quick search on google for 'norm abram injuries' (or something like that) and didn't see anything, but then perhaps he's just been lucky


----------



## Jake (9 Jan 2010)

A sample of one is statistically irrelevant. It's the same problem as "I've never cut my fingers/hand/arm off" reasoning.


----------



## Smudger (9 Jan 2010)

Elsewhere there is a youtube video of a Japanese planemaker chiselling the bed of a plane whilst holding down the work with his foot. Protected only by one of those Japanese socks with toes in. It's about two inches from a wickedly sharp chisel, and he's working towards it. I wouldn't do that! 
But no-one's coating him for unsafe working standards!

I think Norm gets a lot of stick here, unnecessarily. Perhaps he's got all his fingers because what he does is essentially safe, and he's actually a careful worker.


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Jan 2010)

The point is, even if he is careful, he is portraying as the norm (pun very much intended) practices which a novice may well copy and come to grief with, because they may be led to believe that the risk is small. In fact, the risk is very high, as any search of dado accidents on tweb will show.

It's just irresponsible and unnecessary.

S


----------



## jimi43 (9 Jan 2010)

Steve Maskery":1456h4ec said:


> The point is, even if he is careful, he is portraying as the norm (pun very much intended) practices which a novice may well copy and come to grief with, because they may be led to believe that the risk is small. In fact, the risk is very high, as any search of dado accidents on tweb will show.
> 
> It's just irresponsible and unnecessary.
> 
> S



ABSOLUTELY the point Steve....and add to that beginners testing the water by buying a B&Q special and whipping the guard off to emulate him.... :shock: 

We ALL take risks - hopefully calculated....I KNOW I shouldn't but often to chop a quick piece of wood to size instead of putting on the goggles I close my eyes...now HOW STUPID IS THAT....but I don't go around making films of that "technique" and putting them all over the world on video!

Anyway...as I said before...there are so many people who see him as a minor god that it is pointless criticising him....

Jim


----------



## big soft moose (9 Jan 2010)

Smudger":6aaobbc7 said:


> I think Norm gets a lot of stick here, unnecessarily. Perhaps he's got all his fingers because what he does is essentially safe, and he's actually a careful worker.



but working without the guards is essentially unsafe - the fact that he hasnt been injured (yet) is down to more luck than judgement imo

statements like yours above implying that its alright for 'experts' to break the safety rules always remind me of the defense of some of steve irwins actions - andf look what happened to him.

I think the bottom line is its fine for anyone to break the safety guidelines so long as they are prepared to live with the consequences , but it is grossly iresponsible to encourage anyone else to do likewise - when they will have to bear any consequence of the encouragement.


----------



## PerranOak (9 Jan 2010)

Hopefully, no one with enough brain power to afford a table saw would copy Norm or anyone else directly.

If it's a case of "monkey see, monkey do" then, too bad!


----------



## Mike Wingate (9 Jan 2010)

A good teacher should teach responsibly.


----------



## big soft moose (9 Jan 2010)

PerranOak":157uhp0e said:


> Hopefully, no one with enough brain power to afford a table saw would copy Norm or anyone else directly.



but why not, if they dont know any better and they see a supposed expert doing it , why should they not conclude that its normal practice


----------



## PerranOak (9 Jan 2010)

I accept the teacher point and yes, taking cues from an expert is a way to learn. However, he does say that guards, etc. are removed for clarity.


----------



## jimi43 (9 Jan 2010)

PerranOak":23z723wh said:


> I accept the teacher point and yes, taking cues from an expert is a way to learn. However, he does say that guards, etc. are removed for clarity.



His LAWYERS do....as with everything else in the USA they are protecting themselves from a lawsuit...a trend we are fast adopting in the UK...like having "May Contain Nuts" on a packet of peanuts! :roll: 

:wink: 

Jim


----------



## Smudger (9 Jan 2010)

big soft moose":dyjt7ajt said:


> Smudger":dyjt7ajt said:
> 
> 
> > I think Norm gets a lot of stick here, unnecessarily. Perhaps he's got all his fingers because what he does is essentially safe, and he's actually a careful worker.
> ...



What are we beating him up for here? Removing guards 'for tv purposes'? Everyone does that, just about. Or unsafe working practices like using dado cutters?
In the first case the exceptionality is clearly marked. In the second, it's considered safe enough in the USA. It may well be safe altogether, certainly it hasn't hurt him.


----------



## jimi43 (9 Jan 2010)

Anyone know if there was ever an "Old Yankee Workshop"?

:?: 

Jim


----------



## Mike Wingate (9 Jan 2010)

He is making a workbench. Halvings, screws and a little glue. The top is a bit thin and it seems a bit narrow for stability, But a nice method of manufacture, and he is slick.


----------



## OPJ (9 Jan 2010)

jimi43":ww4cm4qa said:


> Anyone know if there was ever an "Old Yankee Workshop"?



On YouTube, you can find the _Old Crankee Workshop_, presented by "Nahm"... :? Just don't expect too much!! :wink:

Thinking back almost five-years, Norm certainly inspired me... I can remember days when I used to wear a tool belt in the workshop [no-one ever wears them, even on site!] and I even bought a tonne of drywall screws, all because of him!  ...And I still have most of those left!  They're okay for MDF and plywood glue-ups though, I doubt I'll ever use them all up!


----------



## tenpin (9 Jan 2010)

Norm was the whole reason for me getting into this lark...and i miss his voice on Discovery channel
everytime i turn Sky on i goto Disco Shed just to make sure an episode of New Yankee hasn't slipped through and everytime i get dissapointed he's not there
I have managed to collect about 100+ episodes via the internet which i have stored up for rainy days

my twopeneth

Most people that have wood dust in their veins have some for of book, internet forum, progamme that they will watch/read/participate in and know the difference between safe practice and someone showing them how it's done (with guards removed)


----------



## jimi43 (9 Jan 2010)

Where are all these "other programmes" with blatant lack of safety demonstrated....I ain't seen any? Even with warnings.

I love the programmes...but that don't make it any less irresponsible.

Anyway....everyone's entitled to their opinions...even if it does happen to be about St Norm, patron saint of dados....

   :wink: 

Jim


----------



## big soft moose (9 Jan 2010)

OPJ":1m8nxmjt said:


> I can remember days when I used to wear a tool belt in the workshop no-one ever wears them, even on site!



I do - for signing tasks - I'm yet to find a better way of carrying a rechargeable drill, a mallet , a couple of chisels, and a load of screws about the countryside with everything easily accesible and not likely to be mislaid

course it does make one look a total @rse but then i have 37 years experience of looking like one so thats not going to put me off 

(incidentally my tool belt habit has nowt to do with norm - until i joined ukw i'd not even heard of him)


----------



## Smudger (9 Jan 2010)

jimi43":qg0gvqg9 said:


> Where are all these "other programmes" with blatant lack of safety demonstrated....I ain't seen any? Even with warnings.
> 
> I love the programmes...but that don't make it any less irresponsible.
> 
> ...



Great British Woodshop (very specifically)
Cutting Edge Woodworker (occasionally)


----------



## jimi43 (9 Jan 2010)

Smudger":1xjcfsxn said:


> jimi43":1xjcfsxn said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all these "other programmes" with blatant lack of safety demonstrated....I ain't seen any? Even with warnings.
> ...



Are they being shown now? I really miss the woodworking programmes that used to be on.

I have been trolling SKY but just missed the back end of one interesting programme (American) about joints but apart from that I can't find any.

Never even heard of the ones you mention....who did them?

Cheers

Jim


----------



## big soft moose (9 Jan 2010)

jimi43":9n4x2g2p said:


> Smudger":9n4x2g2p said:
> 
> 
> > jimi43":9n4x2g2p said:
> ...



linkys

great british woodshop

cutting edge woodworker


----------



## jimi43 (9 Jan 2010)

AH! Learn something new every day!!

I only come here...I tried a few other websites and lurked but this was by FAR the best...so stopped looking at others after that.

I thought it was a tele programme...I thought I had those covered!

Cheers

Jim


----------



## 9fingers (9 Jan 2010)

and

http://www.i2itelevision.com/woodworker/

Bob


----------



## big soft moose (9 Jan 2010)

jimi43":3qbmup0t said:


> AH! Learn something new every day!!
> 
> I only come here...I tried a few other websites and lurked but this was by FAR the best...so stopped looking at others after that.
> 
> ...


er they are programmes - the links i put on are to bios about them


----------



## jimi43 (9 Jan 2010)

9fingers":1zmjwgnj said:


> and
> 
> http://www.i2itelevision.com/woodworker/
> 
> Bob



Good lord! They are all coming out of the woodwork now!!  

:wink:

Jim


----------



## 9fingers (9 Jan 2010)

jimi43":2zwohqld said:


> AH! Learn something new every day!!
> 
> I only come here...I tried a few other websites and lurked but this was by FAR the best...so stopped looking at others after that.
> 
> ...



They WERE tv programmes Jim. now they have migrated to websites.

These days programmes are required to have more entertainment value and being able to learn anything from them is frowned up.

Bob


----------



## big soft moose (9 Jan 2010)

the woodworking channel is worth a look - okay its a website but it has lots of online videos of projects

(its american tho so you can bet on it having some dodgy H&S practice somewhere too)


----------

